# Organize the ice fishing outings?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

As the lakes are freezing over, a few threads regarding ice fishing outings have started to pop up. As the weather dictates when these outings will be possible, no dates can be confirmed as of yet.

Maybe we should decide upon what order these outings will happen. I've noticed that most will be happening in the SE part of the state. I would hate to see the Stoney and Chemung outings scheduled for the same week or same day as that would make members choose which to attend resulting in lower attendance for both.

Maybe we could schedule the outings as they were posted. For example: the thread for the Stoney Outing was started before the Chemung thread, so once we have safe ice, the Stoney Outing happens first...and so on and so forth.

Also, we may want to consider what day of the week works best for the majority in order to make planning easier.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yah.
Maybe start a list then start putting best days - then actual dates on.

Stoney
Chemung
Lex
Houghton

What else do we have already?


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Lake St Clair.
Hubbard Lake ( Ed scheduled that one for the w/e of 2/1)

Any others that were missed?


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I imagine we will have another Saginaw River Walleye outing.

Heck I think last year we had 3 or 4 Saginaw outings!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

There is also Stony Creek outing plan in progress


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Great idea YPSI I would like to go to as many outings as possible 
and I hope none of them will overlap the others.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I took the liberty of posting to the calender those Ice fishing outings that have a set date. So as of now, Hubbard is listed, and Stoney creek.

None of the others have set a date as yet that I am aware of...

Comeon guys...lets set some dates....Ice only lasts a short time, give guys and gals a chance to plan to attend..Advance notice is a MUST for many of us


----------

